# Composers dinner party



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Let's say you are given the chance to host a dinner party with invitations to any three composers from history. Which three would you choose and why?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, Frederick the Great would probably bring good wine.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I can't know if any three could get along . Maybe Bach and sons ... and the menu features roast lamb . Them being happy today is why . Roast lamb seems peaceful enough .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I can't know if any three could get along . Maybe Bach and sons ... and the menu features roast lamb . Them being happy today is why . Roast lamb seems peaceful enough .


Does that mean sheep don't graze so safely when the hungry Bach's are around?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I’d invite Rameau. Skinny guy, probably doesn’t eat much. Keep my costs down.

That pig-out Rossini? Not likely. Well, maybe if he cooked.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

After dinner with the Bachs we could watch a silent movie and then have a jam session . I hope they had a pleasant conversation in Old German while dining and I smiling .


----------



## Moriarty (Feb 8, 2019)

Depending on the context of the dinner I would choose one or other composer.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

No one. I prefer eating alone.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For an atmosphere of dinnertime sparkle and energy--no fighting, sitting wordlessly, signs of insanity, or getting drunk at the table--I'd invite Offenbach, Berlioz, and the librettist Lorenzo Da Ponte: been everywhere, done everything


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

At another table, we could seat the _Wunderkinder_: Mozart, Mendelssohn, Saint-Saens, and set them to scribbling things on napkins and comparing them. Actually, three fairly cheerful people (the older Saint-Saens excepted).


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

An easy choice: Bach, Mozart, and Chopin—three harmonic geniuses talking about music for the keyboard instruments. Mozart studied Bach, and Chopin studied Bach and Mozart. Then to see the veneration that both had for Bach and then perhaps hearing them all on the modern instruments of today after plying them with a great meal.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Actually, I can't think of a single composer tasty enough to want to have for dinner.

Rather, I'll settle for Steak au poivre, a side of roasted Asparagus, and a baked Potato.

Now, where's the dining room?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Does that mean sheep don't graze so safely when the hungry Bach's are around?


Oh, shucks, that one had me literally laughing out loud.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gallus said:


> Let's say you are given the chance to host a dinner party with invitations to any three composers from history. Which three would you choose and why?


John Cage, Morton Feldman, and Ned Rorem. I'd like to peek inside their heads. Cage would dominate, of course, and as I directed the conversation toward his love of Satie, Feldman would insert comments but mostly look out the window, humming Sibelius. Ned Rorem would focus on the mushrooms Cage had offered, then retire to make some fascinating and probably snarky observations in his diary.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Gustav Mahler, Hans Rott and ... I still haven't figured out who the third should be. Arnold Schoenberg would be too easy a choice.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm not a musician and I wouldn't take away that much from any discussions that the three would have. It might be fun to see what certain composers think about any composer who came much later, though. I suppose with a piano in the room some interesting things would ensue.


----------

